# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Las manchas solares y el clima

## Luján

Hace ya tiempo que tenía pensado poner un mensaje sobre este fenómeno.

Las manchas solares son zonas del Sol donde existe una menor temperatura, pero un mayor campo electromagnético. Aún se desconoce el origen y formación de dichas manchas, pero lo que sí se sabe es que la cantidad de manchas sigue una serie cíclica de aproximadamente 11 años.


El Sol con manchas solares. (NASA)

La importancia de estas manchas solares se manifiesta, principalmente, en la influencia que tienen sobre el campo electromagnético de la Tierra. A mayor cantidad de manchas solares mayor es la importancia y frecuencia de las auroras boreales (y australes) y mayor también son los problemas de telecomunicaciones, ya que el campo electromagnético generado por las manchas solares afecta especialmente a los satélites de telecomunicaciones hasta el punto de inutilizarlos.

Pero no es por esto por lo que hablo de las manchas solares aquí, sino por la influencia que tienen sobre el clima terrestre.

Sí. Esas manchas solares también influyen sobre el clima, de forma que si se relacionan los ciclos de máximos y mínimos anuales de manchas solares con los ciclos de años secos y húmedos se llega a la conclusión de que los años más húmedos coinciden, aproximadamente, con los años en los que existe una menor cantidad de manchas solares. Evidentemente, los años de máxima presencia de manchas coinciden a su vez con años secos.


Número de manchas solares (Sunspots) anuales desde 1610 a 2000. (Wikipedia)

Analizando la frecuencia de manchas solares del gráfico anterior, se encuentra una ausencia prácticamente total de manchas entre 1650 y 1700, lo que se conoce como mínimo de Maunder. Este mínimo en manchas solares coincidió en tiempo y duración con un periodo extremadamente frío, durante el cual llegó a helarse el Tamesis en Londres, denominado la Pequeña Edad de Hielo.


Éste no es el único dato que da validez a la teoría de la influencia de las manchas solares sobre el clima terrestre. También existen otros mínimos anteriores que no se han deducido de observaciones directas, pues no existían, sino de la cantidad de C14 que se encuentra en los anillos de los árboles más antiguos.

El C14 es un isótopo radiactivo del átomo de carbono, del que se observa una mayor concentración en la atmósfera durante los periodos de ausencia de manchas solares. Las diferencias de concentraciones de este isótopo encontradas entre los anillos de creciminento de los árboles de periodos cálidos (conentraciones menores y anillos más grandes) y fríos (concentraciones mayors y anillos más pequeños) y en los testigos de hielo, ha permitido estudiar la actividad solar más allá de las primeras observaciones, realizadas sobre 1610.


Volviendo a la época actual, las observaciones solares demuestran que el Sol está entrando en un periodo de escasa actividad, coincidiendo con el fin del ciclo de 11 años en el que se encuentra el Sol. Es posible que esto esté afectando al clima, de forma que este año ha sido más húmedo y frío de lo normal.

Normalmente, el mínimo cíclico de manchas solares tiene una duración de un año, pero éste en el que nos encontramos está teniendo una duración extraordinaria, ya que comenzó sobre 2008 y aún continúa.


Evolución de días con (barras grises) y sin (barras amarillas) manchas solares por meses, entre los años 2004-2008 y 1929-1936. (NASA)


El Sol sin manchas, 1 de julio de 2008 (NASA)

Una duración tan larga del mínimo puede afectar notablemente al clima terrestre, como parece ser que está siendo, como también puede indicar el comienzo de un nuevo mínimo histórico de larga duración, como el mínimo den Maunder, aunque es muy pronto para poder asegurar esto último.


Así que ya veis, no sólo está El Niño, la NOA, la WeMO,... sino que también están las manchas solares como condicionante del clima y la meteorología.

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias, Lujan, por el articulo.
Sabia de la influencia en el campo electromagnetico de la Tierra, en las comunicaciones, auroras boreales, lo que no sabia era que tambien tiene su influencia sobre el clima.
Es de suponer que en las eras de las glaciaciones el Sol estaba totalmente limpio y durante muchisimo tiempo.

----------


## Luján

> Gracias, Lujan, por el articulo.
> Sabia de la influencia en el campo electromagnetico de la Tierra, en las comunicaciones, auroras boreales, lo que no sabia era que tambien tiene su influencia sobre el clima.
> Es de suponer que en las eras de las glaciaciones el Sol estaba totalmente limpio y durante muchisimo tiempo.



No necesariamente.

Las glaciaciones se deben más al desplazamiento de la órbita terreste de su distancia "normal" al Sol.

Actualmente, estamos en un periodo interglacial, esto es con la órbita terrestre más cerca del sol que en los periodos glaciales. De hecho la Tierra aún está saliendo de la última glaciación, por lo que es de esperar que aún tenga que ir acercándose más al Sol antes de que empiece a alejarse.

Un ciclo glacial dura millones de años, por lo que apenas se notaría en una, ni en varias, generaciones humanas el efecto. Aún así, es muy probable que parte del "Cambio Climático" se deba a esta causa totalmente natural y sobre la que la Humanidad no puede hacer nada, sino esperar los acontecimientos.

Entrando al tapo de los que defienden que el calentamiento global es producido por el hombre, les recomendaría que leyeran un poco sobre los diferentes ciclos que afectan a la Tierra, que no son sólo, ni de lejos, rotación y traslación.

----------


## Salut

Aupa Luján!

El mínimo solar era para 2008... pero estamos en 2010 y por lo visto todavía no ha acabado de despegar la actividad solar. Este año excepcional parece haberse producido precisamente por esta prolongación anormal del mínimo  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*EDIT:*  Incluyo un gráfico de seguimiento del nº de manchas solares...



^^ Parece que finalmente sí que se ha empezado a recuperar.




Respecto a las influencias sobre el clima de la tierra de estos ciclos, están perfectamente incluídas en los modelos climáticos manejados por el IPCC. De hecho, en todos los informes dicen clarísimamente que el incremento de la temperatura del s. XX se debe, hasta los años 50-60, a causas mayoritariamente naturales... y que sólo a partir de esas décadas (con un boom económico sin precedentes) puede hablarse realmente de influencia humana sobre el clima.

De todas formas, como bien sabrás, para todas estas historias climáticas se tienen que utilizar modelos probabilísticos, por lo que siempre existe cierta incertidumbre al establecer las causas exactas. Al final, se trata de decir si es estadísticamente significativo. Y, sinceramente, más de un 90% de probabilidad de que seamos nosotros sí que es estadísticamente significativo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

*.... por lo que es de esperar que aún tenga que ir acercándose más al Sol ...
*
¿quieres de cir que todavia no pasamos suficiente calor en Andalucía en verano con 44º a la sombra?


*Entrando al trapo de los que defienden que el calentamiento global es producido por el hombre, les recomendaría que leyeran un poco sobre los diferentes ciclos que afectan a la Tierra, que no son sólo, ni de lejos, rotación y traslación.*

La cantidad de gases que arrojamos a la atmosfera, CO2, FCF, etc, el debilitamiento de la capa de Ozono, la desforestacion masiva, etc. ¿para nada influyen? ¿solo a los naturales movimientos de la Tierra y el Sistema Solar?
No quiero entrar a fondo en un tema del que no sé lo suficiente pero me gustaría que me lo explicases

----------


## Salut

^^ Es *muy sencillo:* afecta en estas cantidades:


PD: El vapor de agua actua como "amplificador", a efectos climáticos. De allí que no salga. Se trata en realidad de una forma de presentar la información... que podría ser diferente, pa los quisquillosos  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> *.... por lo que es de esperar que aún tenga que ir acercándose más al Sol ...
> *
> ¿quieres de cir que todavia no pasamos suficiente calor en Andalucía en verano con 44º a la sombra?


No digo que no sea suficiente. Digo, y no sólo yo, sino muchos otros científicos con más conocimiento, que aún puede ser más.

De hecho ya fue más, en el anterior periodo interglacial.





> *Entrando al trapo de los que defienden que el calentamiento global es producido por el hombre, les recomendaría que leyeran un poco sobre los diferentes ciclos que afectan a la Tierra, que no son sólo, ni de lejos, rotación y traslación.*
> 
> La cantidad de gases que arrojamos a la atmosfera, CO2, FCF, etc, el debilitamiento de la capa de Ozono, la desforestacion masiva, etc. ¿para nada influyen? ¿solo a los naturales movimientos de la Tierra y el Sistema Solar?
> No quiero entrar a fondo en un tema del que no sé lo suficiente pero me gustaría que me lo explicases


Tampoco he dicho que no influyan los "gases de efecto invernadero", pero sí he dicho que su influencia es menor de lo que se quiere hacer creer.

El ser humano sólo está acelerando el proceso de calentamiento. No lo está creando.




> ^^ Es mu sensiyo: afecta en estas cantidades:[...]


Esa gráfica sólo representa los gases generados artificialmente? porque si es así esconde todos los gases generados de forma natural, porque CO2 y CH4, por ejemplo, también se generan de forma natural, y no en pocas cantidades.

----------


## Salut

^^ 0,12 W/m2 vs. 1,6 W/m2... creo que la diferencia es lo suficientemente sustancial para que no nos quedemos en un mero "estamos acelerando..."

----------


## Luján

> ^^ 0,12 W/m2 vs. 1,6 W/m2... creo que la diferencia es lo suficientemente sustancial para que no nos quedemos en un mero "estamos acelerando..."


No puedes comparar la irradiación solar directa con el forzamiento.

Lo que yo pregunto es:

¿De esos 1.6W/m² que se producen por forzamiento cuántos son generados por el hombre?

1.66W/m² por el CO2, pero ¿cuánto CO2 es producido artificialmente y cuanto naturalmente?

Lo mismo para el CH4.


Y si estos datos son sólo los artificiales, haría falta ver la tabla equivalente para los naturales, a ver cuánto forzamiento existe por gases emitidos de forma natural.

Lo dicho:

Radiación solar: 0.12W/m²
Forzamiento ¿artificial?: 1.6W/m²
Forzamiento natural: No se presenta, o no se quiere presentar. ¿Por qué?

----------


## Salut

^^ El forzamiento por cambio en la radiación solar es el único significativo. Allí se incluyen los efectos de la actividad solar y los de la órbita terrestre.

De incremento de CO2 en la atmósfera, el 100% es de origen humano. Es más, tenemos la inmensa suerte de que los océanos y las selvas están absorbiendo un % enorme de lo que estamos emitiendo. Pero esa capacidad se está empezando a saturar a marchar forzadas (p. ej. el atlántico norte ha detenido ya su absorción).

Lo que se muestra en la gráfica son los cambios respecto a la era preindustrial. Y que yo sepa, no hay ni más actividad volcánica, ni más termitas, ni ná de eso de forma natural en tan poco tiempo.

----------


## Salut

> *Forzamiento radiativo causado por la actividad solar y las erupciones volcánicas*
> 
> Durante los últimos 28 años se supervisa continuamente la irradiación solar total. Los datos muestran un ciclo bien establecido de 11 años que varía 0.08% entre el mínimo y el máximo del ciclo solar, sin tendencias importantes a largo plazo. 
> 
> Los datos actuales tienen cambios mejor cuantificados de los flujos de espectro solar sobre un amplio abanico de longitudes de onda asociadas con el cambio de la actividad solar. El perfeccionamiento de las graduaciones mediante el uso de mediciones de alta calidad contribuyó a una mejor interpretación.
> 
> El pensamiento actual sobre física solar y las fuentes conocidas de variabilidad en la irradiación indican niveles comparables de irradiación en los dos últimos ciclos solares, incluido. 
> 
> La causa principal conocida de variabilidad de la irradiación actual es la presencia de manchas solares (zonas compactas, oscuras, donde la radiación se agota localmente) en el disco solar y fáculas (zonas brillantes, donde la radiación aumenta localmente) {2.7}
> ...


_(*) TIE = Tercer Informe de Evaluación del IPCC, publicado en 2001._

*Fuente:* Resumen Técnico del Cuarto Informe de Evaluación del IPCC



Creo que para muchas de las cuestiones que puedes llegar a plantearte, te bastaría leer el documento de Preguntas Más Frecuentes.





> La radiación solar total se ha incrementado gradualmente en la era industrial causando un pequeño forzamiento radiativo (véase Figura 2). Ello se añade a los cambios cíclicos en la radiación solar que tienen un ciclo de 11 años. [...] Las explosiones de las erupciones volcánicas pueden crear un forzamiento negativo de breve duración (de 2 a 3 años) mediante el incremento temporal que ocurre en el sulfato en aerosol de la estratosfera. En la actualidad, la estratósfera se encuentra libre de aerosoles volcánicos pues la última erupción grande fue en 1991 (Pinatubo).

----------


## Nautilus

[QUOTE=ben-amar;32556¿quieres de cir que todavia no pasamos suficiente calor en Andalucía en verano con 44º a la sombra?
[/QUOTE]

Bueno, si nos remontamos al Pérmico, que fue una era en la que murieron el 90% de las especies vivas, bastante peor que la del cretácico pero mucho menos famosa, parece ser que las condiciones climáticas se pusieron muy muy calentitas..

Sería interesante poder deducir esto que nos ha contado Luján de las manchas solares, porque se crearon enormes desiertos y el planeta moría de sed.
No se sabe a ciencia cierta por qué pasó, una de las teorías que hay es el intenso vulcanismo de las trampas siberianas que duró un millón de años, pero no sería ninguna tontería el aumento desmesurado de la actividad solar.

A mí también me hace muchísima gracia esto del cambio climático. Algo que ha ocurrido 100.000 veces a lo largo de la historia del planeta, porque además no sólo depende de la cantidad de CO2 en la atmósfera. Depende mucho también de la tectónica de placas, ya que lo que en un tanto por ciento muy elevado, la corriente del golfo controla el clima mundial, y si la disposicion de los continentes varía, también variará esta corriente. El ser humano influencia, pero hasta ese punto, creo que no somos tan sumamente importantes. Hablando duramente hay especies que tienen que extinguirse por ley natural, y estas extinciones dan paso a otros. 

Me hace muchísima gracia cuando las Juntas regionales subvencionan una obra en una casa para no quitar un nido de cigüeña. Cigüeñas hay miles, y cada vez veo más. Pero por contra nos estamos cargando la población de anfibios, que es de lo que se alimentan. Y quizá los anfibios tengan una función mucho más importante que las cigueñas.

Pienso que es mucho más preocupante la contaminacion de ríos, mares, tierra y aire, pero en lo que se refiere al cambio climático, soy más bien escéptica.

No sé, no veo esto muy racional.

----------


## Salut

> Algo que ha ocurrido 100.000 veces a lo largo de la historia del planeta.


Si, con sus correspondientes impactos... y generalmente a velocidades muy inferiores a la actual.

Pero no nos engañemos: al medio ambiente le importa tres pepinos el cambio climático. El gran problema es para nosotros, que hemos construido nuestras ciudades y civilizaciones de acuerdo con el sistema climático de los últimos 10.000 años.




> Depende mucho también de la tectónica de placas, ya que lo que en un tanto por ciento muy elevado, la corriente del golfo controla el clima mundial, y si la disposicion de los continentes varía, también variará esta corriente.


Ya, pero los continentes no cambian de posición de la noche a la mañana. Además, estamos hablando de energía total en el sistema, no de su distribución (que es lo que hace la corriente del golfo).

La distribución de esa energía sólo puede afectar indirectamente a la Tierra, al modificar la cubierta de hielo y, con ello, el albedo.




> El ser humano influencia, pero hasta ese punto, creo que no somos tan sumamente importantes.


Basta que veas mapas de cambio de uso de suelo de los últimos cientos de años para darte cuenta de que estamos cambiando el planeta de cabo a rabo... o echate un viaje por el mundo con el Google Earth, y verás cuánto espacio acaparamos.

Si eso también mira la situación de los océanos, con las principales especies pesqueras con descensos de población del orden del 80 y el 90%... mira las redes de arrastre modernas, en cuya entrada caben varios jumbos, y que arrasan con todo lo que pillan delante.

Eso sin entrar en que tocando unos pocos botoncitos podemos cargarnos literalmente el planeta, con las cerca de 20.000 cabezas nucleares que hay en el mundo.

¿Seguimos?

Somos muy poderosos, así que actuemos con la responsabilidad que ello implica.

----------


## Luján

> ^^ El forzamiento por cambio en la radiación solar es el único significativo. Allí se incluyen los efectos de la actividad solar y los de la órbita terrestre.


Pues entonces es un dato con demasiadas variables. Es lógico incluir dentro de la radiación solar los efectos de la actividad solar y de la órbita terrestre.




> De incremento de CO2 en la atmósfera, el 100% es de origen humano. Es más, tenemos la inmensa suerte de que los océanos y las selvas están absorbiendo un % enorme de lo que estamos emitiendo. Pero esa capacidad se está empezando a saturar a marchar forzadas (p. ej. el atlántico norte ha detenido ya su absorción).


¿Quién dice que el 100% de aumento de CO2 es de origen humano? porque es una mentira como una catedral.

Los seres vivos producimos más CO2 por respiración de lo que son capaces las plantas (que también emiten CO2, no lo olvidemos) de absorber. Así de simple. Y si cada vez hay menos plantas de forma natural (los desiertos llevan avanzando más de 500 años, desde muchísimo antes de la revolución industrial).

Evidentemente, si se produce aún más CO2 pues las plantas no podrán absorberlo.

La saturación en CO2 del océano está aún lejos de alcanzarse. Es cierto que cada vez hay más CO2 disuelto, con lo que aumenta la acidez del agua, pero también es cierto que la circulación termohalina está empezando a pararse, por lo que se estanca la recirculación del agua del Atlántico Norte. Con esta ciruclación en funcionamiento, ese agua con altas concentraciones de CO2 se hundiría, desplazándose hacia el Atlántico Sur, etc. tardando más de un siglo en volver a superficie.

Si no se hubiera parado esta "cinta transportadora", (causa también de la variación de la Corriente del Golfo) la capacidad de almacenar CO2 del océano sería muchisimo mayor.





> Lo que se muestra en la gráfica son los cambios respecto a la era preindustrial. Y que yo sepa, no hay ni más actividad volcánica, ni más termitas, ni ná de eso de forma natural en tan poco tiempo.


Pues qué quieres que te diga, tras la revolución industrial han ocurrido bastantes episodios volcánicos, y de gran importancia (Mount, St.Helen, Pinatubo, Krakatoa, Mount Pelée, Eyjafjallajokull, etc.) que si bien produjeron "inviernos nucleares" temporales, provocaron daños a la capa de ozono, y dejaron en la atmósfera cantidades muy importantes de CH4, SO2, y, por supuesto, CO2 y vapor de agua.

En el poco tiempo que hace que somos industrializados, la frecuencia de las erupciones volcánicas importantes (y las no tanto también) está siendo mayor a la media de los últimos milenios.

Así que sí, hay aumento de CO2 natural desde la revolución industrial hasta ahora. No le queramos quitar importancia a lo que la tiene, ni darle más a lo que no tiene tanto.

Repito y resumo:

A la tierra le toca calentarse, ya que se encuentra en un periodo interglacial.

La influencia humana sobre este calentamiento existe, sí, pero no es tanto como quieren hacernos creer desde ciertas esferas.

La influencia de los ciclos de manchas solares también existe, y está demostrada.

Este año está siendo atípico, posiblemente por la ausencia de manchas solares. Veremos si sólo es el cambio de ciclo y en un año vuelven, o si toca otro mínimo importante.

----------


## Salut

> Pues entonces es un dato con demasiadas variables. Es lógico incluir dentro de la radiación solar los efectos de la actividad solar y de la órbita terrestre.


El presentarlo desglosado o no en una gráfica no creo que vaya a cambiar mucho las cosas... Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que, seguramente, la órbita terrestre apenas haya variado muy muy poco (siendo estadísticamente insignificante).




> ¿Quién dice que el 100% de aumento de CO2 es de origen humano? porque es una mentira como una catedral.
> 
> Los seres vivos producimos más CO2 por respiración de lo que son capaces las plantas (que también emiten CO2, no lo olvidemos) de absorber.


Muchacho... ¿¿entonces de dónde salen esos carbonos extras?? ¿¿Los fabricamos con una varita mágica??




> Y si cada vez hay menos plantas de forma natural (los desiertos llevan avanzando más de 500 años, desde muchísimo antes de la revolución industrial).


Los humanos llevamos modificando la cobertura vegetal desde hace 10.000 años o más, por si te sirve. Y en todo este tiempo nos hemos cargado la gran inmensa mayoría de las selvas.

Y, para más inri, resulta que actualmente en los sistemas naturales los stocks de carbono están aumentando sensiblemente.

El cálculo es tan sencillo como hacer un balance de masas para ver que el 100% del carbono extra en la atmosfera viene de lo que los humanos sacamos de bajo tierra, y de quemar las selvas.

Y en ese mismo balance de masas se ve que la mayor parte de esas emisiones las está absorbiendo la propia naturaleza, en sus oceanos y sus selvas.




> La saturación en CO2 del océano está aún lejos de alcanzarse. Es cierto que cada vez hay más CO2 disuelto, con lo que aumenta la acidez del agua, pero también es cierto que la circulación termohalina está empezando a pararse, por lo que se estanca la recirculación del agua del Atlántico Norte. Con esta ciruclación en funcionamiento, ese agua con altas concentraciones de CO2 se hundiría, desplazándose hacia el Atlántico Sur, etc. tardando más de un siglo en volver a superficie.
> 
> Si no se hubiera parado esta "cinta transportadora", (causa también de la variación de la Corriente del Golfo) la capacidad de almacenar CO2 del océano sería muchisimo mayor.


^^ Y por qué se está estancando la circulación termohalina?  :Wink: 

(Además, que no hay evidencias rotundas respecto a su paralización)





> Pues qué quieres que te diga, tras la revolución industrial han ocurrido bastantes episodios volcánicos, y de gran importancia (Mount, St.Helen, Pinatubo, Krakatoa, Mount Pelée, Eyjafjallajokull, etc.) que si bien produjeron "inviernos nucleares" temporales, provocaron daños a la capa de ozono, y dejaron en la atmósfera cantidades muy importantes de CH4, SO2, y, por supuesto, CO2 y vapor de agua.
> 
> En el poco tiempo que hace que somos industrializados, la frecuencia de las erupciones volcánicas importantes (y las no tanto también) está siendo mayor a la media de los últimos milenios.


¿Está siendo mayor, o está habiendo una mayor percepción de esa actividad porque sale en la prensa? ¿Tienes alguna fuente que te justifique para hacer una afirmación tan rotunda?






> Este año está siendo atípico, posiblemente por la ausencia de manchas solares. Veremos si sólo es el cambio de ciclo y en un año vuelven, o si toca otro mínimo importante.


Es que un año suelto no hace un clima. Y creo que lo sabes de sobra.

Y está más que claro que es imposible hacer futurología, y si por ejemplo nos cae un meteorito también cambia el clima. Pero _"si las cosas siguen con las tendencias actuales"_ sí que se pueden hacer proyecciones, y son las que publica el IPCC.

----------


## Nautilus

Pero Salut, sinceramente no creo que haya habido en los últimos años grandes variaciones del clima.
Yo, que soy de Cádiz, recuerdo de pequeña asarme como un pollo en verano, porque lo normal es que en verano haga calor. Y lo normal en invierno es que haga frío. ¿que el frío no llegue exactamente el 22 de septiembre, que es cuando hay cambio de estación? ¿que no llega el calor exactamente el 22 de junio que es cuando entra el verano?
Has de saber que los cambios de estación son cálculos hechos por humanos, y la naturaleza no entiende de día 22 o 23 de junio.

España no puede comportarse como Inglaterra porqeu NO es Inglaterra. hay otras 100.000 historias de tiempos antiguos, del medioevo y de muchas eras y pueblos que hablan de 20 años de sequías o lluvias torrenciales, como dice Luján de mucho antes de la revolución industrial. Porque el clima no es exacto, es estadístico, con lo cual probabilístico y lleno de variables, con lo cual su comportamiento puede ser más o menos cíclico pero con muchas variaciones.

Otra cosa. Como bien sabrás, las plantas producen de noche CO2 y absorben O2, y de día es la operación inversa.

Si eliminamos por completo el dichoso CO2 de la atmósfera, no sólo no conseguiremos nada, sino que nos pondremos en auténtico peligro porque romperíamos no la base, sino los cimientos de la cadena alimentaria y entonces habríamos hecho lo menos inteligente que podríamos haber hecho.

Y por cierto, las erupciones volcánicas del pasado se pueden deducir por estratigrafía, no por lo que dicen los noticieros. Para eso hay una ciencia que se llama Geología.

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Entonces según el primer mensaje este pasado invierno ha habido pocas manchas solares :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Salut

^^ ¿Has hecho observaciones sistemáticas para observar si el clima está variando?  Porque otros sí lo han hecho. La memoria es muy traicionera, sobre todo si nunca le has prestado especial atención.




> Las observaciones instrumentales en los últimos 150 años muestran que las temperaturas de la superficie se han elevado en todo el orbe, con importantes variaciones regionales En cuanto al promedio mundial, el calentamiento durante el siglo pasado se produjo en dos fases, del decenio de 1910 al de 1940 (0,35°C), y más fuertemente desde el decenio de 1970 hasta el presente (0,55°C). Ha tenido lugar una tasa creciente de calentamiento en los últimos 25 años y 11 de los 12 años más calientes registrados, han ocurrido en los últimos 12 años. Las observaciones mundiales por encima de la superficie desde finales del decenio de 1950 señalan que la troposfera (hasta unos 10 km) se ha calentado a una tasa ligeramente mayor que la superficie, mientras que la estratosfera (de 10 a 30m) se ha enfriado notablemente desde 1979, lo que concuerda con las expectativas físicas y la mayoría de los resultados de los modelos


0,9 º C de media es un incremento bastante significativo.


Respecto a lo de quitar el CO2 de la atmosfera es demagogia pura y dura, porque nadie ha sugerido hacerlo. El CO2 cumple su función, pero siempre en su justa medida y, sobre todo, sin cambios bruscos.


Finalmente, sobre la actividad volcánica busca algún artículo que confirme el incremento de actividad por estratigrafía, y no "por notificación" (notificación = influenciado por la globalización). Muestra: http://www.volcano.si.edu/faq/index.cfm?faq=06

Y pal caso, las emisiones de CO2 por vulcanismo en los últimos años son 100 veces menores que las que generamos los humanos:
http://www.skepticalscience.com/volc...al-warming.htm

----------


## Salut

> Entonces según el primer mensaje este pasado invierno ha habido pocas manchas solares.


Si, aunque está por ver cómo va evolucionando estos próximos años:




> *El Sol más débil en cien años
> La baja actividad solar contradice las previsiones iniciales de los científicos*
> 
> Cada once años, el Sol completa un ciclo en el que su actividad varía desde un máximo hasta un mínimo. El año pasado se esperaba que después de un periodo de baja actividad, el astro volviese a mostrar su energía en forma de llamaradas solares y tormentas magnéticas. Sin embargo, no fue así y la actividad solar registrada alcanzó mínimos históricos, con la menor presión del viento solar en 50 años, las emisiones de radio más reducidas en 55 años y la menor cantidad de manchas solares en 100 años.
> 
> La debilidad del Sol está provocando una intensa discusión entre los astrónomos reunidos en la Conferencia Nacional Astronómica del Reino Unido. Allí se debate la posibilidad de que un largo periodo de baja actividad solar pueda acarrear una reducción de las temperaturas. Esto ya sucedió en el siglo XVII cuando un mínimo solar Mínimo de Maunder que duró 70 años provocó lo que se conoce como la "pequeña edad del hielo".
> 
> Algunos científicos como Mike Lockwood, de la Universidad de Southampton, creen que esto no es así. Según comentó a la BBC, la actividad solar se ha reducido gradualmente desde 1985 y las temperaturas han continuado incrementándose. Lockwood cree que, junto a los ciclos de 11 años, el Sol sufre otros más prolongados que pueden durar cientos de años. No obstante, considera que "pasarán más de cien años antes de que podamos ver a la estrella con una actividad como la del Mínimo de Maunder".
> 
> Los astrónomos no tienen claro si este periodo acabará pronto o durará décadas. Los artículos publicados apuntan en ambas direcciones y tampoco conocen con exactitud qué efectos tendrá este mínimo solar sobre la vida en la Tierra.


http://www.publico.es/220591

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso es los que nos faltaba ahora una ``Edad de Hielo´´, como no suficientes problemas ya con la crisis.....

----------


## Salut

^^ Pues hasta cierto punto, nos vendría bien para contrarrestar el efecto del CO2...



EDIT: Otra prueba contundente del calentamiento global:




 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ^^ Pues hasta cierto punto, nos vendría bien para contrarrestar el efecto del CO2...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Otra prueba contundente del calentamiento global:


Jajajajajajajaja, muy bueno Salut :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## jasg555

> [/URL]


Una prueba irrefutable :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Eso es los que nos faltaba ahora una ``Edad de Hielo´´, como no suficientes problemas ya con la crisis.....


Yo ya he visto La Edad de Hielo y las siguientes, El Deshielo y el Amanecer de los Dinosaurios con mi hijo, y unas pocas veces  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> ^^ Pues hasta cierto punto, nos vendría bien para contrarrestar el efecto del CO2...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Otra prueba contundente del calentamiento global:


Evidente sintoma

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Yo ya he visto La Edad de Hielo y las siguientes, El Deshielo y el Amanecer de los Dinosaurios con mi hijo, y unas pocas veces


Quien sabe.... lo mismo dentro de 100 años o menos vivimos las películas en nuestras propias carnes :Big Grin: .

----------

